

Show HN: Slidescroll – view your slide decks together - mayop100
http://slidescroll.com

======
marcuswestin
Nice :) I'm curious to see how long the
<http://slidescroll.com/demo_presentation> holds up as HN comes barging in!
Right now, every time someone clicks that link the presentation starts over at
the beginning for everyone.

~~~
mayop100
Yeah, that's gonna get pretty annoying : ) That "global sync" option is only
for that one slide deck though (for demo purposes). If you upload your own
deck, only the uploaded gets to control the slides.

~~~
michaelvillar
There should be a different demo page for each visitor. I was confused and
thought it wasn't working well at first.

~~~
jenkinsj
Regular presentation are only controlled by the author. I made a special case
for the demo. Yes, there should be a unique-sync code for each visitor to the
demo. I though the universal sync would be collaborative. Might have been my
mistake.

~~~
dusing
I wouldn't change it. When it is going crazy it only reinforces the power of
the Sync tech you are doing.

~~~
jenkinsj
Good advice. The happy medium is a unique code for each person who click the
demo link. Firebase would make this easy. Thoughts?

------
fuelfive
Ha, nice demo presentation.

One minor piece of feedback: add slide number out of total below the slide.

------
eranation
Very nice, however the "unsynced" mode doesnt' work for me, still seems like
someone else is flipping pages for me

~~~
jenkinsj
That is fixed. Thanks for the feedback.

------
mceoin
No.1!

Jeff. This is awesome. So glad to see those late night hours slaving away have
paid off. Beers are on me!

~~~
mceoin
p.s. Now is when the real work starts :)

------
jdavid
Great work. It's come along way since the earlier prototype I've seen.

For larger groups it would be great if you could click a link and go into
private browsing mode, but still know what slide the group was on.

------
SanderVanD
Very clean. I like the ease of use, natural progression, and the ability to
skip ahead or follow the presentation without a ton of overhead or software to
install.

Bonus points for killing it on my Android.

------
spiffyman
This is very cool. Tested it using Chrome (OS X), iPhone and 1st-gen. iPad
together. Seamless experience on each of them. Really neat and with obvious
use cases. Good work!

------
redgirlsays
Looks cool! How long have you been working on Slidescroll?

~~~
jenkinsj
It's been about 9 months on and off. But the latest iteration was a furious
week of coding.

------
mikerg87
Tried with IE9 and IE10 and get blank screen and no transitions. If I view
with Chrome, all is happy.

~~~
woah
This is as it should be

EDIT: well maybe not for IE10

------
mjstyle
I will pay anything for this!

------
thisischris
Love it!

Can't wait to use this when I present at conferences.

------
chrisebennett
Target clientele?

~~~
jenkinsj
People who need to control the material in their decks and want to view them
on mobile/tablets.

------
joshrio
Very nice.

